
Quicker and Cleaner Method for Extracting Lithium with Solar Powered Energy - wslh
https://www.sciencecanchangetheworld.org/en_US/buzz/blog-winner-bright-minds-challenge.html
======
kiriakasis
I found a similar story with MOND, it was here on hn but i don't remember the
title.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modified_Newtonian_dynamics](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modified_Newtonian_dynamics)

